# Gel food recipes



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking for DIY gel food recipes for my fancy goldfish. Does anyone have any tried and true favorites? 

Right now I feed them NLS sinking goldfish food and Hikari pellets along with lots of fresh veggies and duckweed, but I'd like to try gel food.

***Please, nothing that will make the house reek too badly!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are some good ones: Gel Food Recipes


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks! Those look great, I'll try them out in the next week or so.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you find a goldfish gel food recipe you liked?

I did a variation of this this weekend:

Easy Gel Food Recipe

I quadrupled the recipe but added a ripe banana and 2 tbsp of spirulina powder to the mix. Goldfish loves it, it holds together better than a previous recipe I used. I have a baby oranda that flips so I'm hoping that the Acidophilus tabs will help with that.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, I did my own variation on that one. I have a ton of huge spirulina tablets that none of the fish will eat. So I just dumped several handfuls of those into the blender with the other ingredients. I also threw in a bunch of fresh spinach and an apple, and about a tablespoon of minced fresh garlic, which made it REEK. I didn't use the acidolphus, but may add it for the next round. Once the gelatin set I cut it into 1" squares and froze them.

The goldfish go totally nuts over this stuff. I just throw a whole chunk in frozen and they gnaw it to death as it thaws. My "flipper" calico oranda doesn't seem to have any issues with this food, unlike even the really high quality commercial stuff.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

That's what I like about that recipe - it's a nice base and then you throw in whatever you have lying around. I should haved thrown in garlic in my batch too, reek or no reek. I feed a cube of this a day, supplemented with pellets or veggies. 

Of the 2 commercial pellets I use, Hikari Lionhead and Dainichi Goldfish - my flipper has less upside down issues with Dainichi, so I handfeed her (kids named her Katniss) the gel while I toss in Hikari on the other side of the tank.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

For the ingredient of the gel food, is the powder form better? or should I use the fresh ones and grind it?
Also, I know superstore or save-on have those bulk powder garlic/powder whatever, is it safe to use those ingredient from superstore?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you mean garlic powder or fresh garlic cloves? It's the garlic oil that is the fish attractant, and supposedly anti-parasitic. Just use garlic cloves and mince that, it's not expensive. Garlic powder may have preservatives and maybe more sodium than what we want for our fish, that's also why I used for water packed sardines instead of salmon.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I was talking about garlic powder, paprika powder, or other vegetable based powder...
What about garlic oil capsule from health food? will that work?

as for water packed sardines, you mean from can of sardines?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Never tried garlic oil caps, I've never seen a recipe calling for it, so I don't know how effective it is. I'm sure it's much more expensive than several heads of garlic - and you only need a few cloves. How much would you use to be the equivalent of a couple gloves of garlic? It is probably used commercially, but they are making large volumes of frozen food. 

Paprika I've seen in discus recipes, not in goldfish food recipes. I think it's used as a colour enhancer.

Yes, like Brunswick water packed tin of sardines.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I always have a jar of minced garlic from Costco around. Costs about $6 and lasts forever in the fridge. I throw in a couple of teaspoons of it. The oil is what you want, so capsules would work but fresh is a lot cheaper. If you're using fresh garlic, just throw the garlic cloves in the microwave for about 15 seconds, peel them, and chuck the whole cloves in the blender with the rest. I used a can of sardines. Some recipes call for canned tuna, which would work as well, but I would use water packed over oil packed.

I've never used paprika, so I can't suggest anything there.

I'm about to do the next batch of gel food using garlic, carrots, apples, peas, mixed salad greens, sardines and yet more spirulina. I'm just going to call it "Kitchen Sink" fish food!


----------



## Reso1utionS (Jan 6, 2020)

Sounds like an interesting recipe, I would like to try it someday. I also like to cook, especially I like to cook candies and desert, maybe because I have three kids. I was looking for a new pot for candy making, and I found on https://www.thewindupspace.com/best-pot-for-candy-making/ a list of pots, but I know quite sure which one is better. Had anyone bought something from here, or used a similar pot? I will be glad if anyone will help me. Feel free to text me. Thank you and have a nice day guys.


----------

